# info about little Grand Canyon



## Toshkya (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm looking to run the little grand canyon this weekend. Does anyone have info on camps or hikes. Also anyone else coming out this weekend? I'm hoping to share a shuttle.


----------



## fattire (Jun 1, 2010)

Little grand canyon of the san Rafael river?


----------



## Toshkya (Nov 26, 2012)

Yep


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Take your bike and ride the good water trail rim trail while you are there it is sweet

http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/trails/goodwater.htm

There are a bunch if camps up there

Sorry I have no idea about boating there but thought it would be a cool section to paddle


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## fattire (Jun 1, 2010)

awesome.......it's amazing.
How high is it running right now? 
There are two awesome hikes out of the river starting with virgin spring which has petroglyphs and a perennial spring at its alcove.....under a mile from the river. Also down river a bit is a confluence with Cane wash which goes a ways up from the river....has a narrow and tall canyons. There is a trail that runs the entire course of the river...it gets ambiguous in some parts but it would be tough to get lost.
As far as camping is concerned there seemed to be some good camping all the way through the river....


----------



## Toshkya (Nov 26, 2012)

It's running just under 500 right now. My buddy couldn't make it today so I'm shooting for tomorrow afternoon and coming home Monday. If anyone wants to come out let me know. I'm coming from Utah county.


----------



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

American Whitewater says about 500 cfs for the Little Grand Canyon - anyone done it lower? Looking to take some inflatable kayaks and wondering how much flow is needed to keep me from having to get out of my kayak - too much. (Whatever too much is).


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Utah book sez' "Levels:> 150 CFS unless you like walking your boat"... It is an awesome scenery run...it would have to be at floodstage to worry about it being too high...I hope this is not a way premature run off...those of you who get it now are very lucky...have fun


----------



## UTMIKE (Nov 25, 2013)

where did u see 500cfs? ive been watching it and today says 22cfs
USGS Current Conditions for USGS 09328500 SAN RAFAEL RIVER NEAR GREEN RIVER, UT


----------



## UTMIKE (Nov 25, 2013)

ha nevermind, just saw the date of that post


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Good! ..did not notice the date either..I'd hate to see everything melt way too early.


----------



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

Sorry about the confusion - was NOT saying it's anywhere near 500 cfs now. Hoping to get on it this spring - but I'm doubtful it will get up to 500 - so was wondering what levels are enjoyable. 
Thanks!
Also - if anyone has run it in the 200 cfs range - were you walking or floating?


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

I ran it in a heavily overloaded duck at barely more than 100cfs. I'm low water tolerant but I don't recall getting out of the boat at all. Its a sandy bottom stretch of river. Mostly class 1. I remember one spot as you start to enter the canyon where the rio runs straight into a slightly undercut wall and you want to be getting right in anticipation of it. Beautiful area.


----------

